# Gesucht: Name des Programms KDE Tastatureinstellug [ok]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich versuche verzweifelt in meinen Systemeinstellungen das KDE Programm, in welchem ich die Tastatur (Layout, Sprache) auswählen kann.

Leider bringen mir die ganze Google suche nichts...Last edited by SvenFischer on Wed Mar 25, 2009 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

kde3 oder kde4?

----------

## SvenFischer

KDE3

----------

## firefly

kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout

----------

## SvenFischer

Genau da wo es sein sollte, isses aber nicht! Also gehe ich davon aus, das ich eine split-ebuild nicht installiert habe. Also, wer kennt den Name des passenden ebuild?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Versuchs ma mit Kxkb. Das sollte das sein was du suchst.

kde-base/kxkb

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.9 ~3.5.10

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.9(3.5)(23:07:07 19.05.2008)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KControl module for the X11 keyboard extension to configure and switch between keyboard mappings.

Sebastian

----------

## SvenFischer

Volltreffer, vielen Dank!

----------

